
Microsoft sides with Epic Games in legal battle against Apple - fortran77
https://www.androidpolice.com/2020/08/23/apple-says-it-will-cut-off-epic-games-from-ios-development-impacting-fortnite-and-unreal-engine-software/
======
Grakel
Oh man I could really go for another big tech cold war, they've all been
playing nicely for a while.

